# Female Afra (cobue)? Please help ID



## mgrantham21 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a female that I have. Can anyone tell me what sp she is?










[/img]


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

What was this fish purchased as?


----------



## mgrantham21 (Jan 10, 2009)

We thought she was really pretty but didn't ask what she was. We were pretty new at it all.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would not be willing to say for sure that she is a _C. afra_ Cobwe - as it could be any number of mbuna females, as well as possibly a hybrid.

The barring does remind me of a _Cynotilapia_ species, but there is no way to know for sure what she is.


----------



## mgrantham21 (Jan 10, 2009)

It really is hard to know whats what anymore. I don't mind hybrids but if she was a pure c. afra cobue than I wouldn't mind getting a male for her as that particular sp. is hard to find around here.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would think_ C. afra _Cobwe would be easy to find - if you need help locating some feel free to PM me.

Definitely check out any local clubs, forums, or the Trading Post on here.


----------



## mgrantham21 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll look into that. The prob i've run into with finding them online is that most people want to sell a whole group of smaller ones and all I want is a male thats a bit bigger. Maybe another female considering that I only have the one. But I'll keep it in mind when I get really serious about getting him.


----------

